# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul: Most Donations From the Military!

## Lafayette

So I remember last election Dr. Paul had more military donations than all candidates combined (both R's and D's)

So I ran through the numbers  on the FEC site http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2011/Q2/ 
 I based these numbers off the employer section.  Anyone who described their employer as military.  
Army, Navy ,Air Force, National Guard ,Costa Guard, Marine Corps and Dept of Defense.


An this is what i have come up with so far.

*Now these numbers are not 100% accurate, i may have missed one here or there. *


Cain $6223
Romney $5000
Bachmann  $2550
Newt $1025
Pawlenty $250
Santorum $250
Johnson $0

Total $15398.00  *updated*



The Good Doctor comes in more than double all the other Republican candidates combined.

*Paul $ $36739.79* *updated*

** Update**  After going over Obama's  numbers again  it seems i missed quite a bit. There were some questionable donations but I added them in anyway.

Obama - $28833.99
Total Candidates (minus Paul)  - $44231.99

Paul does not beat total donations of all other candidates combined however,  he still  comes in double the Republicans' combined and #1 out of all candidates.



Any help going through Romney's and Obama's  donations would be much appreciated as there is a lot of information to be double checked.


* Candidate Breakdowns on page 9 of this thread*

----------


## Carehn

Nice! They know the score.

----------


## sailingaway

Yea!  We need to run that carefully, so we can broadcast it.

----------


## Lafayette

> Yea!  We need to run that carefully, so we can broadcast it.


For sure,  anyone who has the time to double check my work, please do so.

----------


## libertybrewcity

+rep thanks for doing this!

----------


## TheViper

Nice work, Lafayette.


Good to see our armed forces still support the good doctor.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Great!  Thanks for posting.  This is great ammunition.

----------


## Revolution9

This CAN be used to much advantage when the bozos start with their phony respect for the troops routine. Bring them home to their families and let them spend their paycheque in their local economy.

Rev9

----------


## ord33

Great to see this news! Good work and thanks for spending the time to calculate all this!

We'll never know the exact figures because these numbers are just from people who donated $250 or more I believe (or maybe $200? --- whatever the lowest amount is to report). I would suspect the numbers may even be MORE in our favor if there was a way of knowing all the individual donations less than $200 and how they added up!

----------


## sailingaway

> For sure,  anyone who has the time to double check my work, please do so.


I will..... but tomorrow....

Meanwhile I tweeted it as a 'rough calculation'....

----------


## speciallyblend

> Great!  Thanks for posting.  This is great ammunition.


for 200 bucks or less we could get all the info together and run a professional press release and run it thru media release! It would pay for itself in the coverage across the internet and media!

----------


## harikaried

Somebody listed "President Barack Obama" as employer with occupation "Military" for Ron Paul.

----------


## harikaried

Don't forget the reserve. I spotted USAR/US Army Reserve Spouse. USAF for air force. Federal Gov't /Army officer. the government / us army. None / Retired US Army

----------


## Cleaner44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f_YFMfottY

Check the 1:30 mark. Last election I tracked Ron and he always beat their asses.

How do I embed this bad boy?

----------


## sabu140

I'm glad to see that he is getting the most donations from the military and I'm proud to have been apart of it.  For anyone that supports the troops or is a veteran/military there are many reasons for supporting Ron Paul in addition to ending the wars.  I like to highlight some of these reasons when reaching out to other military members.  Right now we have more wars and as a result the funding is going to come from military/veteran pay and benefits.  

I wrote this for a military forum feel free to use some of these points.

The various Military Times have been describing major overhauls to Military retirement, educational benefits, and health care for the Military.  The Secretary of Defense and Joint Chiefs of Staff have made a big push for major reductions in benefits.  I find this alarming and a big blow to morale as do most of the people I know.  Knowing that Ron Paul is the only Military Veteran running for president, as well as his dedication to the troops I figured Ron Paul would agree that Military pay and benefits should not be reduced. I was ecstatic to find out from his campaign coordinator that Ron Paul is committed to all the promises made to the troops. 
I have followed politics my whole life and I have never seen any one in office that comes close to Ron Paul or needed as badly. If we in the Military support the Constitution as we pledged we should have a President that does too. 
He is also the most likely candidate to win in the general election based upon many polls of the current candidates. Ron Paul is also committed to balancing the budget which would prevent any disruptions in pay. Both the Military and retirees are usually on fixed incomes which makes us the biggest victims of inflation. Ron Paul understands and has been the leader in fighting inflation caused by the private central banks. 
Please don't take my word for it, do your own research and you will also see Ron Paul is the best candidate.

----------


## sailingaway

sabu, for your great post, here's a video made for the troops by another Ron Paul supporter who just tweeted it a bit ago:




Military related, not precisely Ron Paul related...

----------


## Lafayette

> Don't forget the reserve. I spotted USAR/US Army Reserve Spouse. USAF for air force. Federal Gov't /Army officer. the government / us army. None / Retired US Army


Yeah i counted all variations.

----------


## libertarian4321

> Don't forget the reserve. I spotted USAR/US Army Reserve Spouse. USAF for air force. Federal Gov't /Army officer. the government / us army. None / Retired US Army


Crap, I just used my civilian job, I didn't include anything about being in the Army Reserve.

----------


## No Free Beer

Holy Schnikes!

----------


## RileyE104

We need to get this into the "NEWS" because I know damn well that this will create much more of a buzz than it did in 2008. For two presidential elections now, America's military members who have been dedicated enough to give money to a candidate have consistently chosen RON PAUL to lead them as commander in chief.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Great!  Thanks for posting.  This is great ammunition.


Especially to shove up the noses of the warhawks, media NEOCONS @ FOX NEWS CORP/FOX BIZ and Rag Right Yllow journalism.

This should be a huge emphasis for the RP campaign PRESS releases... all avenues of media

----------


## AlexAmore

What is the best format to put this out into Facebook? Whether it's text or a picture or news item or combo...whatever. If someone has an idea let me know. Something that would fit with the limited space if it's text. Thanks

Edit: Just thought of a cool title: Who got the most military donations?

Anyway this is EPIC.

----------


## RileyE104

Remember to shove this in the faces of anyone who says RP supporters are just a bunch of potheads who live in their parents basement!

----------


## harikaried

Perhaps a stacked bar graph where one is Ron Paul and the other is everyone else's combined donations.

You could also probably do a graph of the relative donations too as in % overall donation from military = $military donations / $total donated. That would probably highlight Paul more than any other candidate.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

Thanks for pointing this out. I'm going to pass it on to some people.

----------


## AlexAmore

> Perhaps a stacked bar graph where one is Ron Paul and the other is everyone else's combined donations.
> 
> You could also probably do a graph of the relative donations too as in % overall donation from military = $military donations / $total donated. That would probably highlight Paul more than any other candidate.


That's a great idea with percentage. So I'm thinking a pie graph would be good here. Maybe two with and without Obama.

----------


## harikaried

Paul: 0.704% = 31,822.21 / 4,518,947.59 
Obama: 0.032% = 14,849.00 / 46,323,209.30 

The military's contribution towards Ron Paul has 22 times the impact that of Obama's.

----------


## BlackTerrel

Thanks for running all those numbers.  Good stuff to see.

I'll tell you what non-Paul supporters will say though.  If the minimum amount donated is 250 then you're talking around 100 people out of 2 million total military that donated to Ron Paul or about 0.005%

My assumption is most don't donate or just don't list their occupation.

----------


## sailingaway

> Thanks for running all those numbers.  Good stuff to see.
> 
> I'll tell you what non-Paul supporters will say though.  If the minimum amount donated is 250 then you're talking around 100 people out of 2 million total military that donated to Ron Paul or about 0.005%
> 
> My assumption is most don't donate or just don't list their occupation.


But that would apply equally to all candidate donors, so it is a fair baseline, and you are ASKED your employer.  Since that also applies to every category of donor, this is as fair as pointing out how much money someone gets from bankers or whatever.

And sure, most people don't donate at all.  But in the military, if you care enough to donate, you are more likely to be donating to Ron Paul than you are to any of the other candidates, viewed as a group.  Including Obama.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Fantastic job, I owe you a rep when get some more ammo.

Shamelessly cross posting this:




> So i remember last election Dr. Paul had more military donations then all candidates combined ( both R's and D's)
> 
> So ran through the numbers  on FEC site http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2011/Q2/ 
>  I based these numbers off the employer section.  Anyone who described their employer as military.  
> Army, Navy ,Air Force, National Guard ,Costa Guard, Marine Corps and Dept of Defense.
> 
> 
> An this is what i have come up with so far.
> 
> ...

----------


## BlackTerrel

> But that would apply equally to all candidate donors, so it is a fair baseline, and you are ASKED your employer.  Since that also applies to every category of donor, this is as fair as pointing out how much money someone gets from bankers or whatever.
> 
> And sure, most people don't donate at all.  But in the military, if you care enough to donate, you are more likely to be donating to Ron Paul than you are to any of the other candidates, viewed as a group.  Including Obama.


I agree.

Just predicting the response on other forums.

----------


## rich34

Along with the release I'd throw in there that Ron is the only veteran running for president.

----------


## sailingaway

> Along with the release I'd throw in there that Ron is the only veteran running for president.


Sure, although I don't honestly get that part.  I think the fact that he is the only Constitutionalist running for President is much more important.

----------


## Brown Sapper

It's actually taboo to talk about politics in the military, but out of everyone I have talked to only one is supporting someone other than Paul.  I think its the whole grown ass man complex that we pride ourselves with surviving without the assistance of anyone else combine with these long deployments with no end in sight. $#@! man I'm gearing up for my fourth deployment and I've only been in for 8 years.  Anywho there are plenty of other reasons why we support Paul ( I personally support him for actually following the constitution). I just hope people stop being so critical of the military on these boards and realize we are on the same team.

----------


## LisaNY

> It's actually taboo to talk about politics in the military, but out of everyone I have talked to only one is supporting someone other than Paul.  I think its the whole grown ass man complex that we pride ourselves with surviving without the assistance of anyone else combine with these long deployments with no end in sight. $#@! man I'm gearing up for my fourth deployment and I've only been in for 8 years.  Anywho there are plenty of other reasons why we support Paul ( I personally support him for actually following the constitution). I just hope people stop being so critical of the military on these boards and realize we are on the same team.


Haha, awesome!  I have a few relatives doing multiple deployments too, it is really hard on the family.  Even those of us who strongly supported the wars (myself included), are now beyond disgusted and just want it to end.  Good luck friend and ignore the negativity.

----------


## roho76

> Along with the release I'd throw in there that Ron is the only veteran running for president.


^^^ This

These two points will go a long way. We should market to the military personal/family with this point exactly. Everybody who's running and wants more war has never served yet the one man who has served wants to bring you home to your family and protect our country.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *I just hope people stop being so critical of the military on these boards and realize we are on the same team*.


A very real perception, and one that I get criticized for on a regular basis with regard to cops.

While I can't speak for everybody, please note that for me, it's not personal, however, I collectively "judge" because I truly believe that you are serving a system that has gone corrupt and rotten and that the only solution for an individual in this situation, or one I took in a similar circumstance (do not take the position in the first place), is to quit, as quickly as possible and cease to serve the system.

Some disagree with this, citing Ron's career in Congress for example, and that is their right, but that is why *I'm* critical.

Like it or not, you are the enforcement arm, the iron fist, the front line, of everything we are fighting *against*.

----------


## LisaNY

> Along with the release I'd throw in there that Ron is the only veteran running for president.


Agree 100%

----------


## DjLoTi

so like tears have been straight rolling for the bast 5 minutes. in 2008 I was in that group called 'the military'

----------


## LisaNY

> so like tears have been straight rolling for the bast 5 minutes. in 2008 I was in that group called 'the military'


*hands DjLoti a tissue*

----------


## Eric21ND

I'd like to see a graph with the symbol of each branch represented.

----------


## DjLoTi

> I'd like to see a graph with the symbol of each branch represented.


yeah we should make an awesome looking info graph and put Ron Paul bullet points on it.
lol

Maybe we should display all the candidates in unison, telling the troops to march to war, with their small donation amount, and we can have Ron Paul on the flip side, in quotes saying "just come home"

we should make the candidates and the march to war look evil and scary btw. Evil *clean* scary lol.

Idk i'll talk to my artist friend about it. She's a graphic designer and she kind of owes me lol. Unless anyone wants to start making a graphic design...

----------


## Travlyr

> I just hope people stop being so critical of the military on these boards and realize we are on the same team.


I'm with AF on this one. I have friends who have made military their entire career who will retire with great benefits, and I can hardly look him in the eye when we get to the political discussion. Major General Smedley Butler USMC _"War is a Racket"_ took the wind out of my sail for supporting military operations.

A President Ron Paul will put us on the same team. Thank you for helping our cause.

----------


## musicmax

> Sure, although I don't honestly get that part.  I think the fact that he is the only Constitutionalist running for President* is much more important.*


To *you*.  Others - I know this is a shock - may have different priorities.

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Sweet!

----------


## sailingaway

> To *you*.  Others - I know this is a shock - may have different priorities.

----------


## independentnc

> So i remember last election Dr. Paul had more military donations then all candidates combined ( both R's and D's)
> 
> So ran through the numbers  on FEC site http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2011/Q2/ 
>  I based these numbers off the employer section.  Anyone who described their employer as military.  
> Army, Navy ,Air Force, National Guard ,Costa Guard, Marine Corps and Dept of Defense.
> 
> 
> An this is what i have come up with so far.
> 
> ...


Here is what I cam up with for Ron Paul

USAF *30351.28
USAF (RETIRED) 226.2
US MILITARY * 551.20
US NAVY * 2,320.28
US NAVY RESERVE * 801.20
US ARMY * 11,057.44
US ARMY RETIRED * 201.20
US COAST GUARD * 451.20
USMC * 713.61
USN * 1,201.20
USNR * 500.00
US AIR FORCE * 3,026.32
US AIRFORCE * 212.00
UNITED STATES AIR FORCE * 451.20
UNITED STATES ARMY * 302.20
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS * 301.20
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS / GSSC * 329.00
UNITED STATES MILITARY * 380.00
UNITED STATES NAVY * 2,877.80
U S NAVY * 250.00
NAVY * 50.00
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE * 701.20
DEPARTMENT OF NAVY * 250.00
DEPARTMENT OF THE AIR FORCE * 227.60
DEPARTMENT OF VETERANS AFFAIRS * 667.20
DEPT ARMY * 100.00
DEPT OF DEFENSE * 1,000.00
DOD * 1,869.60
DOD - US NAVY * 400.00
ARMY * 554.50
ARMY RESERVE * 201.20
Total 35,222.83
I wish that I had time to go through them all.

----------


## independentnc

Here is what I came up with for Ron Paul

USAF *30351.28
USAF (RETIRED) 226.2
US MILITARY * 551.20
US NAVY * 2,320.28
US NAVY RESERVE * 801.20
US ARMY * 11,057.44
US ARMY RETIRED * 201.20
US COAST GUARD * 451.20
USMC * 713.61
USN * 1,201.20
USNR * 500.00
US AIR FORCE * 3,026.32
US AIRFORCE * 212.00
UNITED STATES AIR FORCE * 451.20
UNITED STATES ARMY * 302.20
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS * 301.20
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS / GSSC * 329.00
UNITED STATES MILITARY * 380.00
UNITED STATES NAVY * 2,877.80
U S NAVY * 250.00
NAVY * 50.00
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE * 701.20
DEPARTMENT OF NAVY * 250.00
DEPARTMENT OF THE AIR FORCE * 227.60
DEPARTMENT OF VETERANS AFFAIRS * 667.20
DEPT ARMY * 100.00
DEPT OF DEFENSE * 1,000.00
DOD * 1,869.60
DOD - US NAVY * 400.00
ARMY * 554.50
ARMY RESERVE * 201.20
Total 35,222.83
I wish that I had time to go through them all.

----------


## mit26chell

Wait... Ron didn't raise the most money from military, R & D combined... I'm pretty sure he received the most out of all republican candidates from soldiers with an* 'overseas' status*. Obama raised the most from active duty military out of all candidates, from both parties. But when you look at _overall military_, _John McCain actually came in first_.


*Source: USA Today*
_Among soldiers serving overseas at the time of their donations, 134 gave a total of $60,642 to Obama while 26 gave a total of $10,665 to McCain. That was less than the amount received by Republican Ron Paul, who collected $45,512 from 99 soldiers serving abroad, the report said._

----------


## mit26chell

Btw - I consider active duty to be the most important - they're the ones whose opinions matter most regarding war. They want to come home. So the fact that Ron was #1 out of all the republican candidates in 2008 was incredible, and spoke volumes. I just wanted to point out what I did above, so that we don't open ourselves up to 'debunking' articles in the MSM.


But focusing on the real message of Paul, who came in first place among republican candidates, and Obama, who came in first among all candidates of both parties, being the top candidates in the eyes of the active duty military, it is clear and the numbers do not mince words - the peace candidate always wins.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Let's get a accurate number, and let's spread this far and wide! The campaign should really talk about this alot!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Let's get a accurate number, and let's spread this far and wide! The campaign should really talk about this alot!


Seriously. They need to start pushing 1) Military Donations 2) RP Predictions 3) Media lies

----------


## mpdsapuser

Once we get the accurate number and have a source, we should sent it to Mr. Neoconservative Mark Levin. He's routinely insulted members of the military who call and talk about military donations being highest for Ron Paul as not being legitimate.

----------


## rich34

I think Ron's veteran status should also be linked to this news.  Really get all  the bang for our buck.

----------


## Todd

> Btw - I consider active duty to be the most important - they're the ones whose opinions matter most regarding war. They want to come home.


Well they aren't the "most important".  Every reserve and guard unit in the country is on a 4 to 6 year rotation cycle for overseas deployments thanks to the Bush administration and guard and reservists have taken a good 1/4 or more of the casualties in these wars.   Every military man woman who's had to deploy hasn't always been on active duty and ALL are important when crunching these numbers.  Understanding that is extremely important to knowing that many part time soldiers have been on multiple deployments and their opinion is of equal weight.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> A very real perception, and one that I get criticized for on a regular basis with regard to cops.
> 
> While I can't speak for everybody, please note that for me, it's not personal, however, I collectively "judge" because I truly believe that you are serving a system that has gone corrupt and rotten and that the only solution for an individual in this situation, or one I took in a similar circumstance (do not take the position in the first place), is to quit, as quickly as possible and cease to serve the system.
> 
> Some disagree with this, citing Ron's career in Congress for example, and that is their right, but that is why *I'm* critical.
> 
> Like it or not, you are the enforcement arm, the iron fist, the front line, of everything we are fighting *against*.


i'm with AF on this one.  and in expressing my opinion, i admit i am, essentially, "biting the hand that feeds me."  the corruption within the armed forces is rampant from the top all the way down and it grows every day.  for me, it is personal.  very personal.  and i find myself walking a tightrope of respect for my husband but disgust at what the military is being used for (and is allowing itself to be used).

fortunately, he has not found himself in a situation that has presented a moral dilemma for him.  not yet, anyway.  

the unfortunate thing:  he cannot just quit or walk away due to the contract he signed with the DoD.  at least, he can't walk away without facing major monetary and/or prison penalties.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I joined the Air Force to become an intelligence analyst to help find Osama bin Laden. I see no problem with that.

Also, some people may reject these numbers. For some reason, they think people who donate to Ron Paul are marking down the military as their employer, when in reality they aren't in the military. That's the problem with it being self-identifying. Lame, I know.

----------


## CaseyJones

"The soldier, above all other people, prays for peace, for he must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war." -- Douglas MacArthur

----------


## MelissaWV

> I joined the Air Force to become an intelligence analyst to help find Osama bin Laden. I see no problem with that.
> 
> Also, some people may reject these numbers. For some reason, they think people who donate to Ron Paul are marking down the military as their employer, when in reality they aren't in the military. That's the problem with it being self-identifying. Lame, I know.


True, there's always that.  Isn't there also a chance they are doing that in other candidates' camps, though?  I know *YOU* aren't rejecting numbers, but it's food for thought for those that are.

----------


## dusman

> the unfortunate thing:  he cannot just quit or walk away due to the contract he signed with the DoD.  at least, he can't walk away without facing major monetary and/or prison penalties.


Hi, I just wanted to comment on this. I made that difficult to decision to get out of the Army soon as possible and had to fight the system to do it. Ron Paul had inspired a new interest for me - the Constitution. However, with that interest, it was inevitable that I would come to this conclusion: 

To be a soldier whom puts his oath as the superior order of their duty, is incompatible with our current military system. The only choice to be an honorable, oath-keeping  soldier is to either spend half a lifetime trying to change it from the inside or get out of the military and change it from the outside.

On that conclusion, I chose the latter of the two. It was a tough fight to get out, but I was able to get out early on a general, under honorable - upgraded to an honorable. The only thing I lost was the GI funds for college. 

For reinforcement, I expressed in good faith to my First Sergeant what it meant to me to be a soldier and that it wasn't compatible with the kind of soldier they seem to wand. I asked for his support in a smooth transition out of the military for this reason, because I wasn't changing my mind. He backed me up and I fell in line for 2 months and played good soldier, then got out.

It was a tough decision, but I don't regret it whatsoever. I feel like I made the right choice as a soldier. I am much happier knowing I stood up for what I believed in and didn't back down. 

So in a way, Ron Paul not only changed my life - perhaps he may have saved it.  

Ron Paul 2012

----------


## mpdsapuser

I'm curious about the military and the Constitution. Considering the wars since World War 2 have all been illegal technically, why doesn't the military just refuse to go to Libya or anywhere unless the Congress has passed a declaration of war? What would be the blowback on that?

----------


## speciallyblend

ron paul should make some commercials and get some of the donors to join the commercial and endorse? It would be great or at least bring up the fact of the support!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I joined the Air Force to become an intelligence analyst to help find Osama bin Laden. I see no problem with that.
> 
> Also, some people may reject these numbers. For some reason, they think people who donate to Ron Paul are marking down the military as their employer, when in reality they aren't in the military. That's the problem with it being self-identifying. Lame, I know.


easily rejected if they can make a commercial with veterans and some of the donors??  start showing some cards and calling the neo-cons bluff!

----------


## scrosnoe

> Here is what I cam up with for Ron Paul
> 
> USAF *30351.28
> USAF (RETIRED) 226.2
> US MILITARY * 551.20
> US NAVY * 2,320.28
> US NAVY RESERVE * 801.20
> US ARMY * 11,057.44
> US ARMY RETIRED * 201.20
> ...


Rep +1

----------


## scrosnoe

> Fantastic job, I owe you a rep when get some more ammo.
> 
> Shamelessly cross posting this:


REP +1 for me too!  will share info as well and hope for the graph development and press release also 

great job!

----------


## TER

This news is probably one of, if not _the_ most important news to come out for the campaign to date.  If the military vote is with Ron Paul, even as he battles the military industrial complex, then his chances of becoming the Commander in Chief will grow very significantly.

----------


## Esoteric

Welcome, onlookers!  Please take a minute to sign up for the forum!

----------


## wgadget

> Hi, I just wanted to comment on this. I made that difficult to decision to get out of the Army soon as possible and had to fight the system to do it. Ron Paul had inspired a new interest for me - the Constitution. However, with that interest, it was inevitable that I would come to this conclusion: 
> 
> To be a soldier whom puts his oath as the superior order of their duty, is incompatible with our current military system. The only choice to be an honorable, oath-keeping  soldier is to either spend half a lifetime trying to change it from the inside or get out of the military and change it from the outside.
> 
> On that conclusion, I chose the latter of the two. It was a tough fight to get out, but I was able to get out early on a general, under honorable - upgraded to an honorable. The only thing I lost was the GI funds for college. 
> 
> For reinforcement, I expressed in good faith to my First Sergeant what it meant to me to be a soldier and that it wasn't compatible with the kind of soldier they seem to wand. I asked for his support in a smooth transition out of the military for this reason, because I wasn't changing my mind. He backed me up and I fell in line for 2 months and played good soldier, then got out.
> 
> It was a tough decision, but I don't regret it whatsoever. I feel like I made the right choice as a soldier. I am much happier knowing I stood up for what I believed in and didn't back down. 
> ...


That's beautiful, man.

Puts a tear in my eye, and I'm not even military.  I wish there was a whole thread like this titled "Military For Ron Paul Speaks" or something.

----------


## Nickwanz

Had to share this on FB!

----------


## speciallyblend

> That's beautiful, man.
> 
> Puts a tear in my eye, and I'm not even military.  I wish there was a whole thread like this titled "Military For Ron Paul Speaks" or something.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgV6VUinDEA

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I'm curious about the military and the Constitution. Considering the wars since World War 2 have all been illegal technically, why doesn't the military just refuse to go to Libya or anywhere unless the Congress has passed a declaration of war? What would be the blowback on that?


some answers for you:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lare-war/page3

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...or-Libya/page4

----------


## Ethek

Looks good to me, so I tweeted 

Ron Paul from FEC reports has 2X the individual military contributions to his campaign than all other GOP candidates combined #tcot #gop2012

----------


## ChrisDixon

> So i remember last election Dr. Paul had more military donations then all candidates combined ( both R's and D's)
> 
> So ran through the numbers  on FEC site http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2011/Q2/ 
>  I based these numbers off the employer section.  Anyone who described their employer as military.  
> Army, Navy ,Air Force, National Guard ,Costa Guard, Marine Corps and Dept of Defense.
> 
> 
> An this is what i have come up with so far.
> 
> ...


If only I could +rep eight times, one in honor of each person who doesn't come close to touching Paul's totals.

This needs to be made viral. I've been pushing it heavily with people. This speaks volumes about the election. The troops want to come home. And they believe in Paul, as former member of the military, to help them. Even Ronald Reagan said Paul knows what our military needs, as a former member. This is all there in Paul's favor. And without him pushing it, we the grassroots need to do so.

----------


## Craig_R

Fantastic

----------


## mpdsapuser

> some answers for you:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lare-war/page3
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...or-Libya/page4


Thanks!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Have these numbers been double, (triple?) checked? I promoted the article to the front page with a slight disclaimer, and posted it to facebook/twitter yesterday (with lots of reposts/retweets ) but would like to post an article elsewhere and need to have confirmation on the accuracy here. Sorry I don't have time to go through the whole thing myself... Thanks

----------


## Michael Landon

I noticed that both mine and my wife's donations aren't listed.  I checked by employer, and neither of our employers were listed and then I checked by zip code and there were no donations for our zip codes.  That's weird.  I'm assuming if you donated through the ronpaul2012.com website it would be listed, right?

- ML

----------


## Exponent

> I'm assuming if you donated through the ronpaul2012.com website it would be listed, right?


If you donated through ronpaul2012.com *and* you donated at least $200, it _should_ be listed.  Smaller donors don't get listed; I guess privacy trumps corruption concerns in that case.

----------


## Michael Landon

> If you donated through ronpaul2012.com *and* you donated at least $200, it _should_ be listed.  Smaller donors don't get listed; I guess privacy trumps corruption concerns in that case.


Oh, I don't think I reached the $200 minimum yet.  Is it $200 and above in a single donation or is it $200 and above in total of all donations?  I'm thinking I'm close to the $200 total.

Thanks.
- ML

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Oh, I don't think I reached the $200 minimum yet.  Is it $200 and above in a single donation or is it $200 and above in total of all donations?  I'm thinking I'm close to the $200 total.
> 
> Thanks.
> - ML


$200 is the mandatory minimum for disclosing one's employer so I guess it doesn't get leaked until the threshold is met.

----------


## Michael Landon

> $200 is the mandatory minimum for disclosing one's employer so I guess it doesn't get leaked until the threshold is met.


Well, it looks like I'll be listed in the next quarter then. 

- ML

----------


## Lafayette

Went over the numbers for Paul again. I used independentnc's numbers (removed donations from DVA) and double checked my own.

ARMY 	  554.50 
ARMY RESERVE 	  201.20
DEFENSE DEPT 	  244.32
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE 	  701.20
DEPARTMENT OF NAVY 	  250.00
DEPARTMENT OF THE AIR FORCE 	  227.60
DEPT ARMY 	  100.00
DEPT OF DEFENSE 	  1,000.00 
DOD 	  1,869.60
DOD - US NAVY 	  400.00
INDIANA ARMY NATIONAL GUARD 	  100.00
MILITARY 	  1,452.40
NAVY 	  50.00
NEVADA AIR NATIONAL GUARD 	  250.00
U S NAVY 	  250.00 
UNITED STATES AIR FORCE 	  451.20 
UNITED STATES ARMY 	  302.20
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS 	  301.20
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS / GSSC 	  329.00 
UNITED STATES MILITARY 	  380.00
UNITED STATES NAVY 	  2,877.80
US AIR FORCE 	  3,026.32
US AIRFORCE 	  212.00
US ARMY 	  11,057.44
US ARMY RETIRED 	  201.20
US COAST GUARD 	  451.20
US MILITARY 	  551.20
US NAVY 	  2,320.28
US NAVY RESERVE 	  801.20
USAF 	  3,051.28 
USAF (RETIRED) 	  226.20
USCG 	  137.74
USMC 	  713.61
USN 	  1,201.20
USNR 	  500.00

Total  $36739.79


Ill update the OP.

----------


## Lafayette

*Santorum*
U.S. ARMY 	  250.00

*
Pawlenty*
AIR FORCE 	  250.00

*Gingrich* 
U.S.A.F. 	  525.00
US ARMY 	  250.00
US NAVY 	  250.00

Total  $1025


*Bachmann*
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE 	  300.00
NAVY 	  500.00
U. S. ARMY 	  250.00
U.S. MILITARY 	  1,000.00
U.S. NAVY 	  250.00
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS 	  250.00


Total $2550

*Romney*
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE 	  250.00
DEPT OF DEFENSE 	  600.00
DOD 	  500.00
UNITED STATES ARMY 	  250.00
UNITED STATES NAVY 	  2,500.00 
USAF-AMERICAN AIRLINES 	  250.00 
US NAVY 	  500.00
USMC 	  250.00 

Total  $5000


*Cain*
AIR FORCE 	  73.00 
DOD 	  250.00
GA NATIONAL GUARD 	  500.00
U. S. ARMY 	  500.00
U.S. AIR FORCE 	  750.00
U.S. ARMY 	  800.00 
US ARMY 	  1,000.00
US ARMY CORPS OF ENGINEERS 	  250.00
US NAVY 	  600.00
USAF 	  500.00
USAF/TEACHER 	  250.00
USMC 	  750.00

Total $6223


*Obama*
AIR FORCE 	  242.00 
ARMY 	  750.00
ARMY NATIONAL GUARD 	  250.00
DEFENSE DEPARTMENT 	  225.00
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE 	  3,900.00 
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE DEPENDENT SCHOOL 	  210.00
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE DEPENDENTS SCHOO 	  1,050.00
DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY 	  800.00
DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY 	  625.00
DEPT OF AIR FORCE 	  250.00 
DEPT OF DEFENSE 	  955.00
DEPT. OF DEFENSE 	  212.00
DOD 	  724.99
DOD/OIG 	  225.00
NAVAL MEDICAL CENTER SAN DIEGO 	  300.00
NAVAL UNDERSEA WARFARE CENTER 	  300.00
RETIRED MILITARY 	  130.00 
U.S. ARMY 	  1,775.00
U.S ARMY CIVILIAN 	  525.00
U.S. GOV'T/COAST GUARD 	  1,000.00
U.S. MARINE CORPS 	  250.00
U.S. NAVY 	  815.00
UNITED STATE MARINE CORPS 	  425.00
UNITED STATES AIR FORCE 	  1,750.00
UNITED STATES ARMY 	  550.00
UNITED STATES COAST GUARD 	  250.00 
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS 	  300.00
US AIR FORCE 	  802.00
US ARMY 	  3,025.00
US DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE 	  755.00
US DEPT. OF DEFENSE 	  250.00
US MARINE CORPS 	  250.00
US NAVY 	  3,155.00
USAF 	  1,600.00
USAFR 	  225.00 
USN 	  825.00
VI NATIONAL GUARD 	  400.00

Total $28833.99

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Went over the numbers for Paul again. I used independentnc's numbers (removed donations from DVA) and double checked my own.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Ill update the OP.


+rep - GREAT job! Thanks

----------


## sailingaway

I just noticed this thread has over 14,500 views.  Good work!

----------


## ScrambleLight

> Went over the numbers for Paul again. I used independentnc's numbers (removed donations from DVA) and double checked my own.
> 
> ARMY 	  554.50 
> ARMY RESERVE 	  201.20
> DEFENSE DEPT 	  244.32
> DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE 	  701.20
> DEPARTMENT OF NAVY 	  250.00
> DEPARTMENT OF THE AIR FORCE 	  227.60
> DEPT ARMY 	  100.00
> ...


Is NAVY $500?  only donations of $200 or more would be listed so $50 would be... not possible?  Just double checking.

----------


## Lafayette

> Is NAVY $500?  only donations of $200 or more would be listed so $50 would be... not possible?  Just double checking.


$50.00 is what it shows on the FEC site, now it may be a mistake on their part but im just going by the info they provide.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

First I put it here: http://www.maresco.us/news/ron-paul-...dates-combined. Will start work on the next one  (am looking for the post that compared Paul vs. Obama PAC donations, have searched once, didn't see it. Can someone please post that if they know where it is, I'll need that for the next write up, Thanks)

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I just noticed this thread has over* 14,500* views.  Good work!


Wow. Reckon this thread is getting linked-to?

----------


## falconplayer11

This is awesome. Romney raised 4X as much money as Paul, yet Paul raised more from members of the military. This is because the four wars are pointless, and American troops now it!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

There are so many talking points, such as this, he needs to hit in that debate before the Straw Poll.


My goodness, that debate is HUGE! 2 days before the poll, it could positively or negatively change EVERYTHING.

----------


## Lafayette

Went over Obama's numbers again, i was off by a lot the first run through.

Updated the OP

New totals shows Dr. Paul  does not have the numbers to beat all candidates combined, but still comes in double  Repubs and #1 over all.

----------


## Tinnuhana

When looking at donations from the military last cycle, it might help to look at the dates of the donations. there was probably a move to Obama once ROn suspended his campaign, since Obama was into anti-war rhetoric.

----------


## Tinnuhana

You can track the oversease donations by sorting by APO/FPO ZIP codes.

----------


## Reason

=)

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Went over Obama's numbers again, i was off by a lot the first run through.
> 
> Updated the OP
> 
> New totals shows Dr. Paul  does not have the numbers to beat all candidates combined, but still comes in double  Repubs and #1 over all.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you update the post on the main page RonPaulhawaii ?


Done - thanks for the diligence. I'm going to wait another day before writing the other article (for wider distribution)

----------


## Cleaner44

http://thecaseforronpaul.wordpress.c...an-candidates/

----------


## sailingaway

> There are so many talking points, such as this, he needs to hit in that debate before the Straw Poll.
> 
> 
> My goodness, that debate is HUGE! 2 days before the poll, it could positively or negatively change EVERYTHING.


It could negatively change it, for him OR for someone else, but I suspect most people get their tickets in advance, through one candidate or another, and if they go, they vote for that candidate....however, I could see people losing enthusiasm and not showing up if someone did particularly badly.

I don't know how many would suddenly decide that 'the day after tomorrow I'm going to spend the day going to the straw poll'.  But I could be wrong. We don't have anything like that here.

----------


## sailingaway

> http://thecaseforronpaul.wordpress.c...an-candidates/


I'm tweeting that.

----------


## Lafayette

> http://thecaseforronpaul.wordpress.c...an-candidates/


Very Nice!

----------


## roho76

> Hi, I just wanted to comment on this. I made that difficult to decision to get out of the Army soon as possible and had to fight the system to do it. Ron Paul had inspired a new interest for me - the Constitution. However, with that interest, it was inevitable that I would come to this conclusion: 
> 
> To be a soldier whom puts his oath as the superior order of their duty, is incompatible with our current military system. The only choice to be an honorable, oath-keeping  soldier is to either spend half a lifetime trying to change it from the inside or get out of the military and change it from the outside.
> 
> On that conclusion, I chose the latter of the two. It was a tough fight to get out, but I was able to get out early on a general, under honorable - upgraded to an honorable. The only thing I lost was the GI funds for college. 
> 
> For reinforcement, I expressed in good faith to my First Sergeant what it meant to me to be a soldier and that it wasn't compatible with the kind of soldier they seem to wand. I asked for his support in a smooth transition out of the military for this reason, because I wasn't changing my mind. He backed me up and I fell in line for 2 months and played good soldier, then got out.
> 
> It was a tough decision, but I don't regret it whatsoever. I feel like I made the right choice as a soldier. I am much happier knowing I stood up for what I believed in and didn't back down. 
> ...



You should put this on YouTube. 

Someone who knows how to market ideas should start a campaign for soldier videos saying they donated and start a website where you can link your videos and it will play them continuously in a streaming fashion as they are uploaded. Kinda like the money bomb ticker but with videos.

Damn, I wish I was better at making websites and/or videos.

----------


## fatjohn

Playing devil's advocate: "So Romney is backed by the banks and that Paul guy is backed by the military industrial complex, I'm voting for ______"

----------


## liverty

This is huge news. I would love to see this on a campaign commercial!

----------


## Johnnymac

> Playing devil's advocate: "So Romney is backed by the banks and that Paul guy is backed by the military industrial complex, I'm voting for ______"


well did he get more donations than anyone else from those who listed there employer as "Department of Defense" I looked and only say 1,000 I'm willing to bet that there is someone else who has more....

----------


## newbitech

Just curious if the numbers are coming from the Employer Summary given by the query?

I found that you can download and convert the actual FEC filing document.  This document gives Employer and Job title notification.  So a little more detailed numbers.

----------


## pacodever

Does the database report cumulative donations over the quarter under $200 that total to $200+?  USN active duty here and want to know whether I should drop $200+ at once, vice several smaller donations.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Does the database report cumulative donations over the quarter under $200 that total to $200+?  USN active duty here and want to know whether I should drop $200+ at once, vice several smaller donations.


You should probably go with $200+ for the Ames money bomb on the 19th.  Donations early are x 2 as effective than later ones.  I commend you for your donations and service, welcome to the forums!

----------


## trey4sports

> You should probably go with $200+ for the Ames money bomb on the 19th.  *Donations early are x 2 as effective than later ones.*  I commend you for your donations and service, welcome to the forums!


The campaign stat was actually 5x more effective, but its not as early as it was so maybe the number is just double as opposed to 5x by now.

----------


## Eric21ND

> The campaign stat was actually 5x more effective, but its not as early as it was so maybe the number is just double as opposed to 5x by now.


 I was going to say 5x at first

----------


## dusman

Roho, I've been thinking about it myself. I'm actually a web developer these days and this will be my first time to have a chance to get involved. I'm not quite sure which way would be most beneficial yet, though. So far, I haven't really seen a campaign _truly_ harness the power of the web. There is this looming opportunity to take advantage in so many areas, but it would take the collective effort of everyone to make it happen in such a short time-frame. A lot of supporters here have been complaining about the lack of social media efforts from the campaign. I think that would be a great place to start.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wait... Ron didn't raise the most money from military, R & D combined... I'm pretty sure he received the most out of all republican candidates from soldiers with an* 'overseas' status*. Obama raised the most from active duty military out of all candidates, from both parties. But when you look at _overall military_, _John McCain actually came in first_.
> 
> 
> *Source: USA Today*
> _Among soldiers serving overseas at the time of their donations, 134 gave a total of $60,642 to Obama while 26 gave a total of $10,665 to McCain. That was less than the amount received by Republican Ron Paul, who collected $45,512 from 99 soldiers serving abroad, the report said._


What's the date on the report?

If it was well after the first primaries, it would stand to reason that McPain, as the presumptive nominee, would have gotten more, regardless.

I remember the reports from Q4 2007, and Ron definitely led in donations from active military.

----------


## specsaregood

> What's the date on the report?
> If it was well after the first primaries, it would stand to reason that McPain, as the presumptive nominee, would have gotten more, regardless.
> I remember the reports from Q4 2007, and Ron definitely led in donations from active military.


Exactly, the article quoted but not linked is from:  Posted 8/14/2008
http://www.usatoday.com/news/politic...onations_N.htm

Of course both McCain and Obama were gonna raise more by that point.

----------


## sailingaway

> What's the date on the report?
> 
> If it was well after the first primaries, it would stand to reason that McPain, as the presumptive nominee, would have gotten more, regardless.
> 
> I remember the reports from Q4 2007, and Ron definitely led in donations from active military.


What I remember is that Ron led until after McCain was the presumed nominee, and the media started reporting that he had dropped out (even though he hadn't.)

----------


## Mike9

I wish there was a way to not how much veterans have given to Dr. Paul. There are A LOT of us out there who also have contributed to him as well.




> So i remember last election Dr. Paul had more military donations then all candidates combined ( both R's and D's)
> 
> So ran through the numbers  on FEC site http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2011/Q2/ 
>  I based these numbers off the employer section.  Anyone who described their employer as military.  
> Army, Navy ,Air Force, National Guard ,Costa Guard, Marine Corps and Dept of Defense.
> 
> 
> An this is what i have come up with so far.
> 
> ...

----------


## liverty

Ron Paul NEEDS to make this a talking point.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

FOX mentioned a study yesterday that said that less than 5% of mil absentee votes were even counted last time...

----------


## Adam Kokesh

Thanks for all the great work RPF! We are definitely running a segment on this tonight. Don't forget to check out Vets for RP on FB and the YT channel!

http://www.facebook.com/VetsforRonPaul

http://www.youtube.com/VetsforRonPaul

----------


## sailingaway

> Thanks for all the great work RPF! *We are definitely running a segment on this tonight*. Don't forget to check out Vets for RP on FB and the YT channel!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/VetsforRonPaul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/VetsforRonPaul


Woot!!

----------


## TonySutton

Not sure exactly how they are checking these numbers but do not forget to look for "Retired Military" because I am sure you will see some that fit into this category

----------


## afwjam

allin4troops@12am!

----------


## TheViper

> Thanks for all the great work RPF! We are definitely running a segment on this tonight. Don't forget to check out Vets for RP on FB and the YT channel!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/VetsforRonPaul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/VetsforRonPaul


Thanks for the coverage, Adam.

----------


## Suzu

Seeing how many views this thread is getting, I think it would be a good idea to correct the errors in the OP. You could start with the first paragraph. "I" is always capitalized (and there are 4 more occurrences of this error in the post). You've misspelled "Pawlenty".  Learn the difference between "then" and "than" and use the correct word. Parentheses go right before or after the words they enclose, rather than separated by a space. 

In paragraph two: Sentences require subject and object. "Anyone who described their employer as military" isn't a complete sentence. Commas go right after the word they follow, not before the following word. "Breakdown" is one word, not two.

In "Paul does not beat total donations of all other candidates combined, however hes still comes in double the Republican's combined and #1 out of all candidates", the apostrophe is misplaced in "Republican's" and there's an extra "s" in the 13th word.

----------


## newbitech

I also think it would be a good idea to parse the .fec files rather than just simply rely on the employer summary data.  If someone describes their "employer" as "retired", and then describes their "occupation" as "military officer", then that will only show up as "retired" on the employer summary data.  So you'll miss some contributions from vets.  

For instance, I found one who lists his employer as none and lists his occupation as Retired US Army

again, I found someone describing their employer as "USA" and describing their occupation as U.S. Marine

----------


## Liberty19

> This CAN be used to much advantage when the bozos start with their phony respect for the troops routine. Bring them home to their families and let them spend their paycheque in their local economy.
> 
> Rev9


I agree, I'll be using it, you can bet.

----------


## MJU1983

Great to see!

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow



----------


## falconplayer11

I can post this on a major conservative news outlet if I can get it from a reputable source (I love RPF, but my boss won't let it be published if not from the campaign or a "real" news site.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

http://caivn.org/article/2011/07/19/...onations-again

----------


## Cleaner44

> I can post this on a major conservative news outlet if I can get it from a reputable source (I love RPF, but my boss won't let it be published if not from the campaign or a "real" news site.



http://query.nictusa.com/pres/

http://www.opensecrets.org/pres12/index.php

----------


## falconplayer11

> http://caivn.org/article/2011/07/19/...onations-again


Not good enough. Seriously...this will become big news if I can get a good source!

----------


## jllundqu

> This CAN be used to much advantage when the bozos start with their phony respect for the troops routine. Bring them home to their families and let them spend their paycheque in their local economy.
> 
> Rev9


This should be pounded over and over and used in the debates...

Something like:  "Would you trust the United States Military to choose the next President?  If you do then vote for me because I recieve more donations from active military members then all these other candidates combined"

BAM!  Rinse... Repeat

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Not good enough. Seriously...this will become big news if I can get a good source!


can you tell your boss you did your own "investigative reporting" and post an article about the numbers that you find?

----------


## falconplayer11

> can you tell your boss you did your own "investigative reporting" and post an article about the numbers that you find?


Yes, I can do that. Can someone post the best numbers we have in one post here? Is the OP 100% accurate?

----------


## PastaRocket848

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/...s/5223477.html

----------


## falconplayer11

I need a real source. Not for 2008. For the numbers in the OP.

----------


## harikaried

The source is in the OP:
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2011/Q...C00495820.html

CONTRIBUTIONS BY EMPLOYER
RON PAUL 2012 PRESIDENTIAL CAMPAIGN COMMITTEE INC.

----------


## RP Supporter

I remember last election when this was pointed out, neocons responded by saying "anyone can say they're a member of the military. Paul supporters are lying about their occupations to make him look better." I suspect they'll do the same here.

Thankfully, I think that excuse will play a little thin with many people today. I know it's hard to believe, but it is possible the servicemen and women may be just as tired as the endless wars as everyone else outside the so called "intellectuals" and foreign policy "realists." Who would have thought?

----------


## PastaRocket848

the link i gave you is a story on the houston chronicle from a couple days ago, not 2008.

also the weekly standard has already put up a piece poo-pooing ron's military support.
http://www.weeklystandard.com/weblog...auls_milit.asp

----------


## johndeal

FYI you could add another $250 to RPs total for last quarter and as much from yesterday's moneybomb. My dad has donated that much and he is retired military but wrote down consultant as his current employer. I'll tell him to switch it up in the future.

----------


## Lafayette

> I can post this on a major conservative news outlet if I can get it from a reputable source (I love RPF, but my boss won't let it be published if not from the campaign or a "real" news site.



Campaign put out a PR today 

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/07/2...from-military/



Dr.Paul mentions military donations in this PBS interview from today !




Mr. Kokesh



Those real enough sources for your boss

----------


## Knightskye

Ron Paul needs to tout this in advertisements.

----------


## MJU1983

I took the info, combined it with a snip from a Gallup poll and made it into a "news" bulletin of sorts.  

It's late and I'm bored, figured...what the hell:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/61040573/Breaking-News

For some reason the scribd version doesn't look as clean as my original.

----------


## Cleaner44

Think about this for a second... Adam used my graphs in his RT segment, both the current graph and my graph from 4 years ago.  In addition to that, my blog post which features the same graph was spread well through facebook and such.  After we did our work here, the MSM did pickup the story and it did spread well.

What we are doing here _does_ make a difference!

Everyone keep up the good work.  

We are WINNING!

----------


## Matt Collins

_Can we get over 2000 "likes" on the Veterans for Ron Paul Coalition?
http://www.facebook.com/VeteransForRonPaul_

----------


## TheViper

1 less like now needed.

----------


## afwjam

http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/com...do_the_troops/

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul Receives Most Military Donations - a blog by Jack Hunter

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/08/2...ary-donations/

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Ron Paul Receives Most Military Donations - a blog by Jack Hunter
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/08/2...ary-donations/


Awesome! We should be screaming this from our rooftops =)

----------


## Paul4Prez

How many Republican voters are even remotely aware of this, I wonder?

----------


## MJU1983

> How many Republican voters are even remotely aware of this, I wonder?


Probably not THAT many but we need to get the word out: http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/07/2...from-military/

----------

